# So what is your favourite frame and why. !>?



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Like the title says what is your favorite frame and why? This isn't a thread to debate what frame is the best, but rather what frame you feel works the best for your needs. I wanted to start this topic for a positive topic to talk about what we all carry, use, and love.

I have a lot of frames from all over the world, and I always go back to this one for all my competitions, hunting and always just my comfort zone kinda slingshot (aka back yard slinging and such).

There has been a few frames I did really enjoy slinging but either are to nice to risk damage or to sentimental to use for me. Also they never edged out how well I did with this certain frame. This frame for me is bombproof and always steered me in the right direction in my slingshot journey. It has had several shapes as it evolved. As my skills did and my needs changed or matured.

I am looking forward to seeing what everyone carries and the reasons you like and sling it as much as you do.

Thanks all let the good times roll.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger (Mkm_Bushcraft on instagram)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't seen you in some time unless I missed a post. Good to see you!

Axiom Champ.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This one with 20/40 looped tubes.







SPS


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Haven't seen you in some time unless I missed a post. Good to see you!
> 
> Axiom Champ.


Well thank you kind sir. My first post in a while was here. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45437-canadian-competitions/#entry584575. Kind of explaining the rough little journey I had the last 2 years.

It has been to long. I am happy you posted Ray. I kinda figured that was gonna be your pick. It is actually one of the forks I personally have longed to try. As you have made it look like the best thing since sliced bread. But then again it is cause you are a slinging guru.

Thanks for your choice Ray. I think we all know the slinger ray is talking about so no need to post a pic. :naughty: (but the more sling porn the better IMO)

Let the slingers keep coming ladies and gents. I am curious to hear everyone's opinion.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Cjw said:


> This one with 20/40 looped tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great fork Cjw thanks for sharing. Love the color combo with the sexy green liners.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah! Good to see you man! I had wondered how you were doing.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Yeah! Good to see you man! I had wondered how you were doing.


Thank you kindly Bean. I am doing much better now.

Congratulations on becoming a moderator I think they made a very wise choice there. Post up what fork you have been giving the most love lately so we all can enjoy it.!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I can really put this one down, one of my main go to frames!

Cheers mate!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot them the most.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Emitto said:


> I can really put this one down, one of my main go to frames!
> 
> Cheers mate!


Wow that thing looks bullet proof and I love the frame shape. My brother and I made a purple heart slinger that reminds me of it and it was deadly accurate but I do not risk the damage on it as it took forever to get finished lol.



ghost0311/8541 said:


> I shoot them the most.


More great slingers ghost thank you for sharing.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm a newbie in this world but now I shoot at 99% with my new Slant!!! Why? Because I love it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

My favourite frame...?
Of course, il Grifo, my Gryphon OTT Top Slot based on the Bill Hays Harpy design.
Why? Because it's very comfortable, very accurate, very beautiful, very quick attachment and because, even if it's based on Harpy, the OTT adaptation is completely mine. 
Thanks to Bill Hays.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Like the title says what is your favorite frame and why? This isn't a thread to debate what frame is the best, but rather what frame you feel works the best for your needs. I wanted to start this topic for a positive topic to talk about what we all carry, use, and love.
> 
> I have a lot of frames from all over the world, and I always go back to this one for all my competitions, hunting and always just my comfort zone kinda slingshot (aka back yard slinging and such).
> 
> ...


First off... Welcome back Dude!

Next.... I haven't made my favorite yet... but the one I've been shooting the most is that orange scorpion that's the master for the injection molding.

And of course I can't find a picture!

But it looks a lot like the 3D rendering:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> ... but the one I've been shooting the most is that orange scorpion that's the master for the injection molding.


Hope it will be one of the my favourites too...wait it with eagerness


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Like the title says what is your favorite frame and why? This isn't a thread to debate what frame is the best, but rather what frame you feel works the best for your needs. I wanted to start this topic for a positive topic to talk about what we all carry, use, and love.
> ...


Awesome Bill. I have always loved the scorpion design. I would love to one day set my hands on one of those bad boys. There are a few slingers I look up to, and helped me through my journey in this world and you sir are definitely one of those gentlemen. Good luck with the new injection molded slingers. Would love to get a scorpion from you one day.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Has to be this brass cast scout-ularis champ I had made from my original wood and g10 one.























Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Welcome back Matt 

My favorites change easily  I enjoy the crafting of a slingshot as much as shooting it. I want to someday create the perfect slingshot for me. This is as close as I have come so far. This is my "CanAble" design. I love it in G-10 because it feels good to hold it. Mine is TTF but I also enjoy the challenge of making an OTT version for my friends of that orientation


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

I have the same problem as can opener. I 'm allways looking for the perfekt frame (in my opinion )and build a lot of prototypes.
But the best frame for my shooting style is my Vhammer. 
Here as a simple boardcut.
Low fork low pressure on the wrist,releaxed grip (thump and indexfinger are relaxed )
And it feels very compfy to hold it.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

I have the same problem as can opener. I 'm allways looking for the perfekt frame (in my opinion )and build a lot of prototypes.
But the best frame for my shooting style is my Vhammer. 
Here as a simple boardcut.
Low fork low pressure on the wrist,releaxed grip (thump and indexfinger are relaxed )
And it feels very compfy to hold it.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Well......I now have a new favorite......the DAN-0-MIGHT designed especially for me by Dan Hood.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Well......I now have a new favorite......the DAN-0-MIGHT designed especially for me by Dan Hood.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Well......I now have a new favorite......the DAN-0-MIGHT designed especially for me by Dan Hood.


Nothing like having a custom fitted slinger. I love how its unique looking always refreshing to see that instead of someone else design with a new name on it.

Keep them coming guys/gals

Cheers

Mat.K.M AkA Bc-Slinger


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Oh....why? After an accident I can not shoot using my right thumb so Dan Hood came up with a great shooting slingshot designed especially for me.

GP


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Oh....why? After an accident I can not shoot using my right thumb so Dan Hood came up with a great shooting slingshot designed especially for me.
> 
> GP


Oh wow sorry to hear about your accident(Hope you have a solid recovery). Good on you for not giving up and staying in the saddle. Just happy you are still able to sling that is the most important part. 'Dan is the man' so to speak. :naughty:

Thanks for your post Grampa Pete, and awesome looking slinger.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I would say my Beanflip Ocularis. I got this for myself as a Christmas present and added to my Ocularis collection. The Beanflip fits my hand very will. The pinky hole cut out made so much sense.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My favorite changes as well but for the last week or so this design from Wickerman is really hard to put down!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been showing this one the most love lately. It is the Tex Classic template reduced 10% and modified for TTF. Made from 1/2" HDPE. It includes Tex Shooter style slots for finishing the band wraps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is my favorite of all, BUT(-: if I had one with the handle of Bill Hays side shooter and the size of this one. We would be talking one off the charts ergo fitting no frills easy carrying Pocket Predator. It would be the sleek black dress of the Ball.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops!!!!! I forgot the picture


----------



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi first post for me, I first started shooting ott and then got a roe antler catty which I used hammer grip (tried using it on the side but kept hitting the forks n made a mess of the thing. Finally gave up on side shooting and went back to upright) any ways I now have a ttf multiplex catty and after taking a right beating on the forks I shoot that on the side n much prefer it haha


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Custom Beanflip.. When I aim at stuff there is a good chance I'll actually hit it with this frame????


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Geez, hard to say what is my actual fav to shoot...here are my most frequent. Why? Ergo comfort. I only target practice so a slim pocketable design isn't what I normally shoot but I do carry constantly a take down "Derringer" that fits in a Sucrets tin (a bit smaller volume than an Altoids)

By the way fellas, there are some dang nice frames above on this thread...way cool.

For the beginner or just to have a tackle box or glove box carry, check these, a pretty comprehensive store bought line from Walmart, fav is Marksman folder Pack Along for ten bucks or so. flat bands can easily be attached and Bill Hays' new rod frame adaptor for arrows increases potential usage.
http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=slingshot

If you click through page 2, 3 etc.. you'll eventually come across a dankung clone pair for super cheap.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

CanH8r said:


> Custom Beanflip.. When I aim at stuff there is a good chance I'll actually hit it with this frame????


So totally jealous... That's one awesome custom Beanflip.


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

This is my favourite frame,it was a gift from Bill Hays.I was having issues,when i switched to a TTF frame,from OTT.He kindly sent me a frame.

It is my most used frame,and i can hit stuff with it.I would never be without it.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking stuff thus far everyone keep them coming. :headbang:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I switch mine from time to time. The last one is made from bottle caps for BBs shooting. BBs are a lot of fun and it's much safer to shoot them inside than bigger ammo


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

stej said:


> I switch mine from time to time. The last one is made from bottle caps for BBs shooting. BBs are a lot of fun and it's much safer to shoot them inside than bigger ammo


Very unique I am digging it my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll take my custom scorpion any day of the week


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20160319_205644.jpg
> 
> I'll take my custom scorpion any day of the week


Absolutely jealous my friend. That is one **** of a looker. I would give my left arm for one of those. Wish I never left the forums and got on the waiting list for one of those I just hope Bill will take a few more custom orders as this is one of the frames I would love to have.

Nice to see a lefty besides my brother out there to.

Thank you for sharing that beast

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice to see a lefty besides my brother out there to.


Another lefty here or so I think I am considered one. I hold the frame with my right, draw with my left, same as a bow.

Maybe it's a Canadian thing.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see a lefty besides my brother out there to.
> ...


Awesome man it is kind of a rare thing or at least it was when I was last active.

Cheers

Matt .K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20160319_205644.jpg
> 
> I'll take my custom scorpion any day of the week


Me too!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

this is my favorite - flat, comfortable, precise and impact resistant


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

PrideProducts said:


> Has to be this brass cast scout-ularis champ I had made from my original wood and g10 one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that is bad ass, you can go ahead and forward that to me for testing, lol My birthday is 4/6 you could just make me one and forward it to me. LOL all kidding aside I love that. I'll bet it feels really good in the hand and the weight is stabilizing. Nice work!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

truthornothing said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be this brass cast scout-ularis champ I had made from my original wood and g10 one.
> ...


Haha its mine all mine! mwahahaha 
Yeah the extra weight really does help it feels so much more stable compared to the wood and g10 one

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

My favourite frame is the Batsling G5, why? because is my design, I made it, and it fits my hand and shooting style!!! B)

Cheers!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

BAT said:


> My favourite frame is the Batsling G5, why? because is my design, I made it, and it fits my hand and shooting style!!! B)
> 
> Cheers!


Built a bat sling years ago but sure wasn't this nice. :naughty:

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite frame is the Batsling G5, why? because is my design, I made it, and it fits my hand and shooting style!!! B)
> ...


Thanks Matt!

Do you have a picture of your batsling?

Cheers!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Certainly not my brother and my best work as this was made almost 4 years ago when we were very new.

 

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

This is what I've been shooting lately, fits my hand nice and pretty accurate with it

My version of Metros Meatbro.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

rockslinger said:


>


Looks like a nice solid slingshot Rockslinger my freind. I am digging the forks that give you the option of slinging over the top and through the fork. Options are always nice. !!

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Certainly not my brother and my best work as this was made almost 4 years ago when we were very new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooter! it looks like it has a good grip!!

Did you made it inspired in Batman? because my sling, and my logo are inspired in the bat, not the super hero.

Cheers!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

It totally was inspired by BatMan the super hero. We built it for kinda a joke but it was a ok slinger.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

BAT said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not my brother and my best work as this was made almost 4 years ago when we were very new.
> ...


Your Bat is on my list of slings to aquire.....I need a second job. I just bought a Hammer, been waiting for that to come out for months, I purchased Bill Hays perk 9 and Tremoside's Slant is next after that. Then I need a sling from South of the Border  Does that ship with Mescal?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Bills stuff looks good. I am gonna let the first wave of people test them, and I might get in on a scorpion after they are for sale on the reg. Or might have to bug old Bill for a custom when he doesn't have so much on his plate.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Since my brother doesn't have a account. I am going to post his favorite frame.



Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm afraid I can't pick just one . I always have a fling with one frame shoot for a good while and start up with another one .


----------



## ThunderClap (Dec 30, 2015)

Admittedly I haven't shot a lot of different slings. This is the second one I've built and it was a lot of hand work to get it to fit right and feel good. It's small and banded very light, I like it a lot for bb's.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Some nice looking slingshots here. I am just getting into this hobby and ordered my first slingshot, an Ocularis Axiom. We will see how I like it.

Would love to try out some othere designs, but that will have to wait I suppose. Hoping to make a few, but not sure what style to go with since I have no experience with any of them.


----------



## ThunderClap (Dec 30, 2015)

Slingster said:


> Some nice looking slingshots here. I am just getting into this hobby and ordered my first slingshot, an Ocularis Axiom. We will see how I like it.
> 
> Would love to try out some othere designs, but that will have to wait I suppose. Hoping to make a few, but not sure what style to go with since I have no experience with any of them.


Hdpe is very cheap and very easy to work on. All you need is a coping saw, a few different radius files/rasps and an assortment of sandpaper. Crack open the template sub forum, the world is your oyster!


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks. Is there a good supplier in the states for HDPE that is priced well? I have a nice bandsaw and 2x72 belt grinder among most other tools for woodworking as I have been in contracting for too long. I will try to find a pattern and just give it a try. Thanks


----------



## ThunderClap (Dec 30, 2015)

If you have commercial contractor buddies, next time they're on a bathroom demo have them save a sheet of crapper partition for you. If not, finding cutting boards at second hand stores is easy enough. Thicker boards can be had on eBay as remnants, or call TAP plastics.

If you watch some YouTube videos, these guys are cranking out frames in minutes with a router. If you've got one, definitely use it. Good luck dude!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Lately for me its the pocket predator top shot . I just can't put it down I'm evan carrying it with all the time . Definately a top fav now .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

namazu said:


> Lately for me its the pocket predator top shot . I just can't put it down I'm evan carrying it with all the time . Definately a top fav now .


I do not think you can ever go wrong with anything pocket predator. Bill is a wizard with forks and his designs are not only well thought of, but function amazingly well.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well after a few days of using the Goliath frame. This thing has worked its way to my favourite. 

Some shooting footage of the beast





















Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I love my Grifo Top Slot in either styles OTT and TTF but maybe my favourite frame will be the Torsten's Dream in carbon fiber and micarta that I recieved yesterday from Slingshotnew.
Here the video of unboxing and testing.(it is the same video I posted in the art of shooting section)


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

BC-Slinger said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Lately for me its the pocket predator top shot . I just can't put it down I'm evan carrying it with all the time . Definately a top fav now .
> ...


 I can't agree with more I love the top shot more than my others pocket predators , with the exception of my tube master sniper that's another I like very much too


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I love my Grifo Top Slot in either styles OTT and TTF but maybe my favourite frame will be the Torsten's Dream in carbon fiber and micarta that I recieved yesterday from Slingshotnew.
> Here the video of unboxing and testing.(it is the same video I posted in the art of shooting section)


lovely frame there are so many unique frame in this thread.a


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Okay - I know that I sing its praises all the time and running the risk of sounding like a broken record (for those old enough to even know what a record is)for me it is a Trumark FS-1.

It is still made in Boulder CO

It is reasonably priced.

You can modify it to shoot flat bands and in my case rubber bands.

It has a wide fork that is very forgiving.

Get rid of the vinyl grip and wrap it w/ paracord or leather. It will be more comfortable to hold and will reduce frame flex.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Raja said:


> Okay - I know that I sing its praises all the time and running the risk of sounding like a broken record (for those old enough to even know what a record is)for me it is a Trumark FS-1.
> 
> It is still made in Boulder CO
> 
> ...


Hey man that is the point of this thred you like what you like. That is what makes it special is that you enjoy using it. That is all that matters :thumbsup: . We all have our different tastes of what we like.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Mrs. BC-Slinger (May 16, 2016)

Well I have really only shot a few frames but I like shooting TTF and this one is my current frame. It is a Pitbull frame made by my husband. I will start using something a little more flashy when I feel more confident shooting.



Thanks

Roberta aka Mrs. BC-Slinger


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I was sure I just post mine here but I'm wrong :banghead:

So... That's mine


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Widget said:


> I was sure I just post mine here but I'm wrong :banghead:
> 
> So... That's mine


That is a sweet little shooter Widget. I do not currently have a tabbed fork i might need to build one for testing.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's really pocket able and tiny as an PFS and tabs are great too


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

this is a wishbone from flipgun, love it, sits on my desk next to a can of my favorite ammo altoid smalls. the staff has come to fear the wishbone.

cant get a pic yet


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

ok got the pic to load, also is a pic of some that I use a lot, and my kids slings too.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CanH8r said:


> Custom Beanflip.. When I aim at stuff there is a good chance I'll actually hit it with this frame????


Your video was the final thing that made me order my beanflip. I dont have wide experience but this thing is badass. I was using some serious bands today and felt almost no pressure in my fork hand. And the Ocularus system is rediculous...

I might have to commission a custom one some day when I find a money tree.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

My favorite frame is the best in the land.

This fabulous fork is in constant demand.

When fun is a function without reprimand.

My favorite frame is the one in my hand.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> My favorite frame is the best in the land.
> 
> This fabulous fork is in constant demand.
> 
> ...


Well that's the first poetry response we have had.  Thanks for your :twocents: Mr. Dog

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> My favorite frame is the best in the land.
> This fabulous fork is in constant demand.
> When fun is a function without reprimand.
> My favorite frame is the one in my hand.


Darn, your corny posts are often the best around, but this takes the cake. This was a calm thread by nature, but we need more of your levity.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Corn dawg that made my face grin


----------

